# Narrow Gauge Garden RR Open House -San Diego, CA (Oct. 8)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Narrow Gauge Garden RR Open House -San Diego, CA (Oct. 8) 

Here is a layout tour notice from the San Diego Division/PSR/NMRA.

You do not have to be a member to go on the tour.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/

+++++

SAN DIEGO DIVISION – LAYOUT TOUR

Saturday October 8th, 2011
1:00 to 4:00 PM
In-ko-pah Railroad ~ Host ~ Ray Dunakin
4665 Huggins Street, San Diego

The In-ko-pah Railroad is a 1/24th scale, narrow gauge, out door model railroad
built into a steep hillside. It occupies a space measuring fifty feet across,
by twenty feet deep. The height from the pathway at the base of the layout to
the top of the mountain at the rear of the layout is about 12 to 14 feet.

The basic track plan is a long dog bone loop folded into an overlapping "Z" with
roughly 250 to 300 feet of mainline track. There are three sidings including one
that is not yet finished. The layout features many tunnels, bridges and
trestles, each scratch built to fit the terrain, with scenery inspired by the
San Diego & Arizona famed Carrizo Gorge.

Directions: Take I-805 to Governor Drive (Exit 24). Turn WEST onto Governor
Drive, go 0.5 miles to Gullstrand Street, turn RIGHT onto Gullstrand Street .4
miles where Gullstrand Street becomes Cather Avenue. Go 0.3 miles to Weller
Street, turn RIGHT on Weller Street, go to end and turn RIGHT on Huggins Street. #4665 Huggins will be on left. Street parking.

Map Link: http://tinyurl.com/3ceznyx

Ben Sevier
Chief Clerk/Paymaster
San Diego Division - PSR - NMRA


----------

